

The Dirty Dishes Theory – Your Home, Your Life - cbarnsdale
http://www.unfinishedman.com/the-dirty-dishes-theory-your-home-your-life/

======
jenwike
Agreed. It's sort of like cleaning as you go, but that implies you're cleaning
all the time, but you really aren't. A tidy place helps you think better, act
better and live better.

~~~
cbarnsdale
Exactly. Honestly, for me a bit part of it is just having this inherent
dislike of mess and clutter. It bothers me, and in that respect, cleaning it
up does help me think better.

